# Summer carry



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Spring ,fall and winter carry are very easy , pants with a belt and a holster cover garment done.

but Summer brings on it's challenges

your trying to hide a gun while wearing little extra as possible.

what are you doing to keep carrying while wearing more summer clothing.

I am mostly cargo shorts and a un-tucked shirt but even finding cargo shorts with either big enough pockets for pocket carry or good belt loops can be trying.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I carry AIWB with a compact double stack (HK P2000 in .357S).

No issues for regular summer carry (untucked shirt). I do switch to a sub-compact Walther PPS with 6rd mag when the occasion is semi formal and the un-tucked shirt looks out of place. 

I do work in a secure Army facility on a FT., so CCW is strictly limited to off work.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

my cop buddy has a like Velcro thing so he can carry while running in gym shorts and a shirt but he said his only complaint is it makes him sweat more so he only wears it while working out outside. otherwise I do the same as you do with the cargo shorts and untucked shirt.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If in light weight summer wear, I carry my .22 magnum single action mini mag revolver or my M&P 9mm sub compact.


----------



## StarSchoolFarm (Nov 29, 2013)

My .45 hides under a M tall or L tall shirt nicely. I’ve also found the Duluth Trading shirts with the 3 inches of extra length to work. I always have a belt on, unless swimming, so I don’t have to worry about pocket carry.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

P365 in a Densatis pocket holster. Year round, regardless dress. 

If I don’t have a pocket big enough pocket for my 365, I’m not wearing enough clothes. 

Can’t show off the goods all the time. 
You know?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am mostly cargo shorts and a un-tucked shirt but even finding cargo shorts with either big enough pockets for pocket carry or good belt loops can be trying.


A good belt is the key for me. Hanks Belts, 5.11, etc anything with reinforcement.
I am open carry when home, seat carry in the truck, but a good shirt allows me to carry my 1911 easily. Doesn't have to be thick, just with a little overhang.
It also helps I live where folks don't grab their cheeks if someone may be printing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wannabfarmer said:


> my cop buddy has a like Velcro thing so he can carry while running in gym shorts and a shirt but he said his only complaint is it makes him sweat more so he only wears it while working out outside. otherwise I do the same as you do with the cargo shorts and untucked shirt.


a belly band , I picked one of those up , some are likely better than others but that was also basically my complaint , gets extra sweaty , if I am wearing gym shorts around town it works but I tend not to carry at the gym I just don't trust the belly band to retain the gun while I am on the incline sit up bench half hanging upside down. and my shirt pulls up when doing that also.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still carrying one of my shields. Must have a belt on carrying inside shorts with an oversized tee shirt over it.
My BIL just starting carrying the P365, with shorts and a tee shirt. He carried a 1911 for years no matter what the season, Jeans, tee shirt and a over shirt no matter what the weather.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a hard time finding shirts that get low enough to cover any OWB holster 

I typically need a 3XLT or in some brands a 4XLT to get sleeves and torso long enough.

the Duluth shirts are better I only need a 3X in the long tail shirts if not a 3XT in other brands is needed to get more than an inch or two below my belt with my arms down.

if wearing a plain 3x t shirt and I raise my arms I am showing 2-3 inches of skin all the way around if I raise my arms to grab something off a high shelf as an example the long tail and 3xlt will come up to about my belt


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm only 5'7" 165 lbs. so X-large shirts work fine for me.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have a hard time finding shirts that get low enough to cover any OWB holster
> 
> I typically need a 3XLT or in some brands a 4XLT to get sleeves and torso long enough.
> 
> ...


Try a pocket pistol in a quality pocket holster. 

It’s life changing.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Cotton "Hawaii" shirts....meant to be worn outside the pants, covers mine nicely.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A good S.O.B. holster can be worn right in the middle where the shirt is the longest.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Try a pocket pistol in a quality pocket holster.
> 
> It’s life changing.


Yes it is , I have been running an Alabama holster company pocket kydex and a LC9 for the last 7 years. by far the easiest way to carry and what I am carrying the most.

but I still keep trying other things and going back to the LC9 in the pocket.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am guessing I am probably not the only person who finds a pair of pants on the shelf and after verifying they are my size stick my hand into the front pocket spreading my fingers out to see if my gun is going to fit. no need to try them on if the pockets are too small.

not to many pants in my size are and issue but shorts seem to have oddly sized pockets


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Yes it is , I have been running an Alabama holster company pocket kydex and a LC9 for the last 7 years. by far the easiest way to carry and what I am carrying the most.
> 
> but I still keep trying other things and going back to the LC9 in the pocket.


Exactly. 
I think that pocket carry is also a tactically ideal solution because you can get your hand on your gun, in a “pre-draw” without unnecessarily escalating a situation. Even if we practice well for drawing, the stress of a real life-threatening situation can complicate things. Better to make it as easy on yourself as possible. 

If someone is taking a suspiciously odd tack toward you in a parking lot, you can already have your gun ready to draw, and it just looks like you’re walking with your hand in your pocket.

I’m particularly fond of cargo pockets because i can put my pistol, holster and all, in my cargo pocket when I’m entering my car, and my hip pocket as I’m exiting my car. It puts your pistol exactly where you need it without too much jockeying around.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GCP.
I have a few belly band holsters and a plus I have found with the wider ones for my large frame weapons is that they also double as pseudo lower back supports, especially the one that has support belt plastic stays in the lumbar area to minimize back strain from the weight of the weapon , two extra magazines and over 50 rounds of ammo.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Depends on the activity/event. . .S&W 642 (no lock) in a DeSantis pocket holster. . .Seecamp .32 in a Don Hume pocket holster


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Exactly.
> I think that pocket carry is also a tactically ideal solution because you can get your hand on your gun, in a “pre-draw” without unnecessarily escalating a situation. Even if we practice well for drawing, the stress of a real life-threatening situation can complicate things. Better to make it as easy on yourself as possible.
> 
> If someone is taking a suspiciously odd tack toward you in a parking lot, you can already have your gun ready to draw, and it just looks like you’re walking with your hand in your pocket.
> ...


I like extra leg room in pants and a gun in the leg pocket seems to bounce around too much for me , maybe if I found the right cargo pants. I use the cargo pocket a lot for my knife however much less weight. kydex sheath that clips inside the cargo pocket and the knife handle is just barley exposed at the top edge and the flap can often be made to cover completely.

I agree on the tactical advantage of pocket carry , you can have a full grip on your gun any time .

we ran some draw times from the pocket ,I was just behind an in the waste band with a cover garment if you start with your hands out , but if hands in pocket it is just behind a OWB holster with your hand on the gun which is as fast as we could get short of already having the gun in hand and out of holster.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan is a open carry state so summer carry is no big deal if you don't mind people looking at you as if you had two heads.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

every once in a while I open carry it has always been legal here even when CC was not. mostly only when I am going an open carry friendly place.
I mostly like to avoid the two head look.
The people of Walmart can all wear their pajamas and ride their scooters without me giving them any more to look at.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I like extra leg room in pants and a gun in the leg pocket seems to bounce around too much for me , maybe if I found the right cargo pants. I use the cargo pocket a lot for my knife however much less weight. kydex sheath that clips inside the cargo pocket and the knife handle is just barley exposed at the top edge and the flap can often be made to cover completely.
> 
> I agree on the tactical advantage of pocket carry , you can have a full grip on your gun any time .
> 
> we ran some draw times from the pocket ,I was just behind an in the waste band with a cover garment if you start with your hands out , but if hands in pocket it is just behind a OWB holster with your hand on the gun which is as fast as we could get short of already having the gun in hand and out of holster.


My overall front pocket nicely pocket conceals my .38 Colt and 9 mm sub compact and I have a pair of cargo shorts GF found with overall sized front pockets and she made me another pair of cargo shorts by cutting down a pair of light weight large pocket painter pants and using the leg scraps to make the extra pockets.

As you say, it's nice to be able to slip your hand in your pocket and get a firm hold on the grip. What i like about the deep overall pockets is one day when a jerk was cussing us, I noy only quietly slipped my hand into my pocket, I also slipped my revolver out of the holster in my pocket and had the jerk out drawn me I could have "Barney Fife'd " him through my overalls from the hip if I had to while putting my other hand into a crotch clutch to keep powder burns off the important stuff if needed LOL.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I wear overalls a bunch when it is cooler out they do have good pockets and the weight is on your shoulders.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Summer or winter I carry a Desantis pocket holster with a S&W .380 bodyguard tucked inside. Also have the same set up with a Ruger LCP .380 for when I'm doing deep woods hunting. As mentioned above I can have my hand and pistol ready to draw and fire without being obvious. Just playing with loose change...Topside


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

What about the gal that concealed carry in a thong bikini........


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

wannabfarmer said:


> my cop buddy has a like Velcro thing so he can carry while running in gym shorts and a shirt but he said his only complaint is it makes him sweat more so he only wears it while working out outside. otherwise I do the same as you do with the cargo shorts and untucked shirt.


I have like a velcro belly band that allow you to wear gym shorts, etc while running and carrying.

however, it is not that comfortable


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I like extra leg room in pants and a gun in the leg pocket seems to bounce around too much for me , maybe if I found the right cargo pants. I use the cargo pocket a lot for my knife however much less weight. kydex sheath that clips inside the cargo pocket and the knife handle is just barley exposed at the top edge and the flap can often be made to cover completely.
> 
> I agree on the tactical advantage of pocket carry , you can have a full grip on your gun any time .
> 
> we ran some draw times from the pocket ,I was just behind an in the waste band with a cover garment if you start with your hands out , but if hands in pocket it is just behind a OWB holster with your hand on the gun which is as fast as we could get short of already having the gun in hand and out of holster.


The home brew pocket holster I made for my 38 snub revolver by JB welding a plastic stay from a cheap back brace to the low grade belt clip of a Uncle Mike holster and using zip ties to cross bond the stay wooden stick cross in a western movie style worked so good as a no bounce deep pocket holster that I bought another Uncle Mike to fit my small frame 9 mm and made a pocket holster for it .

Both holsters cost me about $15 each to make and both ride snag anchored by the cross stay on the thigh side of my pocket with only a faint outline on the outside of part of the cylinder of my revolver and the compact single stack magazine 9 doesnt have any line showing.

While I consider UMs cheap unreliable belt or pant holsters and sweat prone, as a base to build a pocket holster, they work decent and the velour outside lasts about 10 years of daily carry.

On very hot and humid days though I do clean my carry weapon of sweat and oil it while I am inside after the day cooling off and watching TV.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a friend got me started in Kydex a few years ago, you can order 12x12 inch or 12x24 inch sheets for about 4 dollars a square foot for .080" and a bit less for .060" .

I have a goodwill find convection oven that lets me heat up to 8x12 peices in just a few minutes I also use this to powder coat bullets 

a home made press with wood clamps and plywood and some foam let me press and hold the kydex

then my band saw , sander , and buffing wheel let me clean the shape and buff the edges smooth

my friend uses a non stick griddle to heat his kydex and his wok bench and wood clamps 

it is recommended that whatever you use to heat the kydex not ever be used for food again.

the hardware drives up the cost of a holster , rivets , screws and such but a typical build for me is from 3-15 dollars some of my best riding holsters are the cheapest , I cut the belt loops right in the kydex

also great for knife sheaths , those fillet knives that don't come with a good sheath some scraps of kydex and it then has a great protective sheath.

kydex you can just rinse and dry.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have a non- food use Hamilton Beach two rack tabletop pizza oven in my electronics shop to solder leadless components I hand place on SMT boards because of the lead/tin solder paste I may try with some kydex on a hard pocket holster when I can afford to buy materials.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it has been 20 years since I did Surface mount solder , about 10 years ago the company I work for got rid of our oven , it had the metal wire belt and the boards made one run through then back for clean up. everything gets sent out to local board houses with the 14 layer boards and the pick and place machines it is just more economical to have them do runs of boards , we are relatively small 100 boards of 5 types holds us for a while. we do our own testing everything gets fully tested then hot box under power for 48 hours then tested again , it keeps our failure rate to almost nothing even when we might have had 3% fail from the board house. 

oh the days when I could clean a surface mount 386 chip with no scope , now even with glasses I would need to put it under the scope or the big magnifying glass 

more and more we need less hardware and everything is going software.

amazon carries Kydex , as does https://www.holstersmith.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I constructed our department's first chain belt drive SMT oven in 1996 and jokingly dubbed it my easy bake oven. After retiring and still tinkering with repairing TVs , cellphones of the era and such for friends, I added the pizza oven, old desoldering iron equipped with an aquarium pump as a crude SMT touch up station and exhaust hood and respirator filtermask to the tinkering room as I became a 21st century "Emmitt the fix it shop guy ".

As you say, its not as easy as tinkering with TVs and radios in he 1970s /1980s but for a few hundred bucks in era upgrades I have save myself the cost of buying expensive TVs and kept my to favorite cellphones going years longer than my service provider would like.

Also I found that using the pizza oven to preheat one of my handguns a bit allowed the steel to accept the cold blue cream better as i wiped it on and the wipe on bluing cured almost as well as more expensive professional smith vat bluing by allowing the frame to bake a bit after the cream wipe before cooling and water neutralizing the bluing and cleaning and oiling the frame.

Tinkering in fields already known and fields where I am taking a studious step into helps krrp my mind sharp and teaches me a new to me talent sometimes.

Learning is always fun. Next month or maybe November I hope to get some Kydex to tinker with if my budget allows and until then, I can study it.

Thanks for the seed of learning I can plant.


----------

